# Most awesome trip to range video on the net.



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, maybe not the most awesome video on the interweb, but it will always be my favorite. I took my daughter out to shoot her Ruger 10/22 for the first time yesterday. She only fired about 12 shots or so, because when we walked in she saw the snack machine in the store and that is all she really cared about.





 (First minute or so is just us driving there)

When she first started shooting, she switched her finger on the trigger because it was a little hard for her to pull, and her index finger went up. When she did this she jumped so I thought the charging lever hit her finger, but after seeing the vid it looks like the shell bounced off the wall and hit her hand, scaring the crap out of her. 
I have already been told about the fingers in the mouth, I din't see her do it there, but when I watch the video it still didn't click I just thought it was funny, until someone on another board pointed it out.

It was the most awesome trip to the range I have had so far, I felt like a little kid at Christmas. She was walking around telling people how she did so good, and wanted to come back everyday.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Its fun involving the kids in shooting.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
my wife and I loved the vid.:smt023
Its great when kids take part, keeps the sport alive.

fusil


----------

